# 3D modeling - Agfa Click-II



## &Denekamp (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey,

Don't know if anyone else here is into 3D modeling, but I'd like to share this anyway. I made this model a while ago. Its an Agfa Click-II (as if you couldn't tell from the title..) I found in my dad's camera collection. He has like 4 of them (click, clack, click II, you name it)

Hope you like








If you too have 3D models, and you want to show them, go right ahead ​ 

Niels​


----------



## ferny (Jul 5, 2005)

I'll pop this over to the Creative forum. There are a few CG images in there you may want to look at. Some of the stuff blows me away.

Really good image you've got there. I've SO gotta have a go one day.


----------



## &Denekamp (Jul 5, 2005)

Sorry, I didn't realize I was in the wrong forum :blushing: Thanks for moving.


----------



## danny (Jul 5, 2005)

Excellent model!  What software did you use?  I've only tried Terragen so far.


----------



## Meysha (Jul 6, 2005)

That's awesome. 
So what program were you using?


----------



## &Denekamp (Jul 6, 2005)

I've used Rhino 3D for modeling, and Flamingo (yes, you guessed it: same company) for the render (not by far the best render around, its kind of crappy really..)

Made this one for a speedchallenge for some other forum. The challenge was to model in camera in under one hour.. I wasnt near finished in under an hour, but I decided to spend some extra time on it and make it as acurate as possible. In total I think I've spend about 2 and a half hours on the modeling part, and some more on the material making and rendering part.


----------



## Meysha (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow I was gonna say... 1 hour... that would've been un real! Nice work... and I really like the background you've got here.


----------



## &Denekamp (Jul 7, 2005)

no, that would have been unreal indeed  I got the main body about finished in on hour, but all the other stuff, no chance 

Here's another of my models. A car this time  so this treat is now no longer photography related 

I designed this car myself. I wanted it to have a retro, ferrari-ish look.
I have more renders (or i can always make more) if you like.






(hehe, this one took a little longer as well. About two months, few hours every day)


----------

